# NGD: Ibanez Apex 20



## Apollo240 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just came in this morning, my brand new Ibanez Apex 20. I only got to play it about 45 minutes but so far I really like it. First thing i noticed is the weight. Its super light. To the point that the box felt like there was nothing in it lol. Now Im used to my mahogany K7 as youll see in the pics. In fact most of this is compared to the K7.








The paint job is beautiful. The flat black actually looks good. Mines a "blem" model, but I dont really see any issues. Even the pics from the seller, I cant really see the issues. 










I like the pickguard a lot too. Together with the black it reminds me of the UV777BK. Maybe why I started really liking this guitar enough to take a chance with it. Even the natural headstock looks good. I was unsure of it at first but its actually kind of nice. The best way to describe it is different. The entire guitar is different, and that what I really like about it. 

The neck feels good, seems thicker than the k7 up top but it still feels good. I can move around really fast. It just works. The k7 does have the nicest neck Ive ever felt, that even goes for my old UV. I dont think the k7 can be topped for me. But the apex does feel good. I wish it had the inlays on each side like the k7 but its not like its anything the makes it harder or worse to play. The apex still feels great, and like i said, it works. 








She sounds good too. How can you go wrong with dimarzio blazes's though. I wouldnt say it sounds like a universe, it is different, maybe lack of the tone knob. But she sounds really good. The bridge is on fire. I think it adds mire gain than the paf7's. The neck is excellent for cleans. Nice warm, clear sound. I like the idea behind the single coil neck and humbucker bridge. Gives you excellent distortion but you can do cleans very well too. Best of both worlds. 










Overall i think its good quality. Its made in indonesia which I know a lot of people dont like. I cant fault it. Everything looks, feels, and sounds good to me. The k7 feels like youre really holding something. The apex is light so it doesnt give you that feeling. The fixed bridge can add to that feeling but its the way the guitar is supposed to be. Overall im happy with it so far and would reccomend it.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice! Congrats.

So nice and simple.


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 16, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> So nice and simple.



It is simple, I think thats one of its best qualities. Just for what it is. 



The notes all come across so clear. Even in distortion, you can hear each string, and they all mesh so well together.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm considering buying an Ibanez 7 and modding the hell out of it. Do you think your new guitar (or the old k7) would work well for that? I think they might work well as guitars that have all the necessary parts but would also make really great blank slates.
Also, the tremolo on the K7, is it any good? I've seen people that have them and they never say anything about the trem bridge with the odd bar. Is it usable? Stable?

Also congrats!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 16, 2014)

Alright, man! That's so sharp! Big congrats!


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 16, 2014)

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> I'm considering buying an Ibanez 7 and modding the hell out of it. Do you think your new guitar (or the old k7) would work well for that? I think they might work well as guitars that have all the necessary parts but would also make really great blank slates.
> Also, the tremolo on the K7, is it any good? I've seen people that have them and they never say anything about the trem bridge with the odd bar. Is it usable? Stable?
> 
> Also congrats!



If you want to mod one I would say get a cheaper model. I couldnt imagine changing the k7. Now the neck would be ideal but I personally wouldnt change a thing on it. 

The apex, if you got for a good price, sure changing things wouldnt be bad. I have given a lot of thought to putting a lo pro edge 7 in it, but that might be a lot more work than its worth. However, had i paid retail, or even 8-900 thats lots of store mark it as, I wouldnt mod it. 

The lo pro edge 7 in the k7 is the same trem used in the jem7v7. The only uni's used it as well. My understanding was that it was considered one of the best. The k7 version has a second hole to fit the ubar. I like thr ubar. I dont go steve vai crazy on the trem. For what I do it works great, easy to continue picking while doing things with your wrist.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 16, 2014)

Really love the look of the Apex 20, the natural headstock is classy.
Congrats!


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 17, 2014)

The only reason I'm chiming in is I recently tried a 752lwfx and it was REALLY light. I'm guessing that this is similar? Not a bad guitar, I ended up sending it back though because of a few flaws.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice, congrats on the arrival of your new baby!

Those string wraps on the K7 tuners though.... D:


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice review man and HNGD! im killing to try a k7 always wanted one never owned one


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 17, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Very nice, congrats on the arrival of your new baby!
> 
> Those string wraps on the K7 tuners though.... D:



Uhhh yeah....ive always done it like that. I need to get the drill bit and try it the proper way. 



Churchie777 said:


> Nice review man and HNGD! im killing to try a k7 always wanted one never owned one



They are great. It was my dream guitar back in the day. Got it for christmas when i was in high school. The quality on them is great. My favorite thing is the inlays(i guess thats the correct name). Ill just take a pic. It makes it look and feel high performance. 







It wraps around the edge of the entire neck. You can see it on the headstock too


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 17, 2014)

pushpull7 said:


> The only reason I'm chiming in is I recently tried a 752lwfx and it was REALLY light. I'm guessing that this is similar? Not a bad guitar, I ended up sending it back though because of a few flaws.



The 752 is a prestige guitar, made in japan. Should be a few steps ahead of the apex 20. But says basswood and something else for the body. Yeah i believe basswood is the lightweight.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 17, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> Uhhh yeah....ive always done it like that. I need to get the drill bit and try it the proper way.



No drill bit required! Not trying to insult you but did anyone ever show you how to properly restring? Have a looksee at you beautiful new axe and its string posts compared to your K7, you dont need any tools or special skills to get the strings looking like that. This isn't so much a visual thing, where you might get away with a sloppy restring with a locking nut, you will run into all sorts of tuning stability issues on your fixed bridge axe with wraps that aren't tightly bound and prone to slipping, just trying to save you some heart ache in the future here


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 17, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> No drill bit required! Not trying to insult you but did anyone ever show you how to properly restring? Have a looksee at you beautiful new axe and its string posts compared to your K7, you dont need any tools or special skills to get the strings looking like that. This isn't so much a visual thing, where you might get away with a sloppy restring with a locking nut, you will run into all sorts of tuning stability issues on your fixed bridge axe with wraps that aren't tightly bound and prone to slipping, just trying to save you some heart ache in the future here



+1. Check this video out around 2:06. That should better display it for you. From the looks of things, I did the same thing you have been doing for many years. This not only looks nicer, but adds stability.


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks. And no, noone ever showed me lol. When I was younger I had trouble trying to do it the proper way so I did that and it worked. I could t really remember how to do it and being to excited I didnt check online to see the proper way lol. Next time I do plan on doing it the right way.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> The 752 is a prestige guitar, made in japan. Should be a few steps ahead of the apex 20. But says basswood and something else for the body. Yeah i believe basswood is the lightweight.



Crap, I must have been drunk when I wrote this  I completely missed the incredibly obvious MAHOGANY mention


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy crap...you all were right. So after messing with the action on the k7 more, i said screw it and redid the strings. I followed the guys method in the video. Well my intonation seems to be right now. The 6/8 power chord sounds right as well. I dont know what or why, but since doing that, it seems to be on. I dont get it... It is easier to mess with the tuning pegs though, they are easier to work with and get perfect. Thank you all for the help. Heres some pics, its not perfect, but its better lol. What do you all think?


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 18, 2014)

sick pair you have there! I've got the K7 in firespeak blue, it is definitely nice and hefty with the mahogany body, but hell I don't care it's still a monster. it is definitely on par with some of the prestiges and universes I have played. would love to try one of the apex's out though. HNGD!


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 18, 2014)

Much better mate! Glad we could point you in the right direction!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 18, 2014)

Thats sweet man. Some stock photos I had seen made it look blah but it looks great! I bet it looks even better in person. Happy NGD!


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 21, 2014)

So after a few days of playing her, I reeeallly like the Apex 20. The sound seems to have gotten better and better. Its such a strong gain yet very smooth sound. Truely a beautiful guitar. I cant get enough of playing it and the K7. Now that I have the K7 fixed its so hard to play bc they both are so great. All i need is a UV to finish them off.....



EDIT: and an Apex 200


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## vkw619 (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy new guitar day! I was really looking at one of these but decided to go the prestige route instead. Kinda jealous because it looks fantastic. How old is that K-7?


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 22, 2014)

vkw619 said:


> Happy new guitar day! I was really looking at one of these but decided to go the prestige route instead. Kinda jealous because it looks fantastic. How old is that K-7?



The K7 is an 01. 

The Apex is nice but you definately arent loosing out going with a prestige. Truthfully it depends which pickups are in the one your getting. I reaaaalllly like the blaze pups. I kinda like the lack of tone knob and prefer the 3 way switch. I do want another UV though bc you cant argue with their sound. 

Dont get me wrong the PAF's sound awesome too. They have a strong tone whereas the blaze have a rich tone. Maybe Im describing that right.


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## vkw619 (Oct 23, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> The K7 is an 01.
> 
> The Apex is nice but you definately arent loosing out going with a prestige. Truthfully it depends which pickups are in the one your getting. I reaaaalllly like the blaze pups. I kinda like the lack of tone knob and prefer the 3 way switch. I do want another UV though bc you cant argue with their sound.
> 
> Dont get me wrong the PAF's sound awesome too. They have a strong tone whereas the blaze have a rich tone. Maybe Im describing that right.



I'm planning on ditching the stock pups soon for something else on my RGD not sure yet. I actually don't mind the tone of the V77/V88 in the RGD.
Thanks for the input though. I myself also enjoy the lack of a tone knob. Def just feels like it gets in the way.


----------

